# Những lưu ý khi chọn mua máy xay sinh tố



## Vũ Thu Hằng

​*1. Chọn giá thành sản phẩm*
Máy xay sinh tố có đa dạng về mẫu mã cũng như giá cả. Giá thành của 1 máy có thể từ vài trăm nghìn đồng đến vài triệu đồng tùy vào dung tích, công suất, hiệu quả làm việc của máy. Nếu bạn là người tính toán chi phí tiết kiệm cho gia đình thì mua 1 máy có tầm giá 400.000đ đến 800.000đ là có thể sử dụng tốt, đủ để đáp ứng cho nhu cầu của từng thành viên trong gia đình.

Còn nếu bạn muốn sang trọng hơn thì có thể mua những dòng máy cao cấp hơn, hiệu suất làm việc cao hơn nên chọn những dòng máy có giá từ 1 triệu đồng trở lên, và dòng máy cao cấp có thể lên đến 10 triệu đồng như máy xay sinh tố của thương hiệu KitchenAids.

*2. Chọn công suất máy*
Tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng mà ta nên chọn những máy có công suất cho phù hợp. Điều này sẽ giảm được phần chi phí khi mua máy và chi phí điện năng khi mua về sử dụng. Thông thường nếu sử dụng cho gia đình, thì mua những dòng máy có công suất tầm 200 - 300W là đủ, còn nếu sử dụng với mục đích phục vụ cho việc buôn bán nước sinh tố thì cần máy có công suất cao hơn từ 500 - 600W thì sẽ xay được nhiều hơn và nhuyễn hơn.

Bên cạnh đó dung tích cối xay bạn cần nên chọn kỹ bởi cối xay càng lớn thì giá thành càng cao. Thông thường máy có dung tích 1 - 1,5 lit là có thể đáp ứng được cho 3 đến 5 người.

*3. Chất liệu cối xay*
Chất liệu cối xay cũng ảnh hưởng không ít cho việc chọn mua máy xay sinh tốt của bạn. Có 2 loại cối xay và có những đặc điểm khác nhau:

Cối xay bằng nhựa: nhẹ, dễ dàng cầm nắm, nhưng công việc làm sạch khó khăn hơn và nếu cối làm bằng chất liệu nhựa không tốt thì có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe người dùng.
Cối xay bằng thủy tinh: nặng hơn, cầm nằm khó hơn, dễ vỡ, nhưng ưu điểm là dễ làm sạch, nhưng lại an toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng.
*4. Chọn thương hiệu cho máy*
Hiện nay có rất nhiều máy xay sinh tố đang được bày bán trên thị trường với nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau, chưa kể đến những sản phẩm có xuất xứ từ Trung Quốc không rõ nguồn gốc khiến bạn rất khó khăn cho việc lựa chọn máy xay sinh tố tốt.

Nhưng những thương hiệu say đây các bạn cần nên tham khảo: Philips, Panasonic, Comet, Sunhouse, Kangaro,... Đây là những thương hiệu khá nổi tiếng, có mặt trên thị trường cũng khá lâu đời, được người tiêu dùng đánh giá cao nhất.

_Nguồn: Tổng hợp_​


----------



## mai lan

Cảm ơn bạn.


----------

